# A few beach pics from today



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Now that the weather is getting spring-like, The Wiggles and I have been making pretty regular trips to the beach. 

These are some shots from today!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the one with Malcolm springing into the water, and the last one of them both and their stick. Nice pics!........


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh, love, love, LOVE the pics!!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Cuties! I love their boots and am impressed that they stay on. What are you using them for?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Great beach pictures. I love their booties, do you find they are durable? I know they are reusable but how long does a pair last your dogs?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

DeekenDog said:


> Cuties! I love their boots and am impressed that they stay on. What are you using them for?


Boxers don't have alot of fur in between their toes and can be foot sensitive. All those little pebbles and sand would probably irritate the hell out of their feet. I have a girl with contact allergies that would benefit from those boots but I am afraid they wont last.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like they are having a blast. I want to know what the boots are for also.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

super cute! I love their boots!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Boxers don't have alot of fur in between their toes and can be foot sensitive. All those little pebbles and sand would probably irritate the hell out of their feet. I have a girl with contact allergies that would benefit from those boots but I am afraid they wont last.



Twoisplenty is correct - The Wiggles get cuts/scrapes in their paws from the sand and stones on the beach (stupid naked boxer paws! :tongue: )

The booties have held up quite well as long as I keep the dogs' nails trimmed - puncturing seems to be the worst casualty, but they're still wearable and protective after they've punctured. I bought a pack of 12 (individual booties) at Xmas, and should probably get a new set this week, so they've lasted me ~10 weeks.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats not bad at all. My girl seems to be sensitive to grass so I am dreaded this spring cause her feet become super red and itchy. Can you link me to where you bought them? I forget what they are called, lol. How is the sizing for your dogs? My girl has big bear feet.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Thats not bad at all. My girl seems to be sensitive to grass so I am dreaded this spring cause her feet become super red and itchy. Can you link me to where you bought them? I forget what they are called, lol. How is the sizing for your dogs? My girl has big bear feet.


I grabbed them in a random dog boutique in downtown TO, but this is the website: Pawz Dog Boots

I'm using the "boxer" size (blue), but would probably use the purple (size larger) next time. Malcolm especially has large feet, and the blue ones fit, but I suspect they'd puncture less often if they were a little more roomy.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Great thanks  I just measured her foot and she has 4inch feet from the back of her pad to tip of toe. She's got bear toes, lol.


----------

